# Did Sam Ever Go to Valinor?



## Ecthelion (Jan 4, 2003)

Did Samwise Gamgee ever go to Valinor, Frodo does say:


> "No, Sam. Not yet anyway, not further than the Havens. Though you too were a Ring-bearer, if only for a little while. Your time may come.


----------



## morello13 (Jan 4, 2003)

No he he did not go to Numenor becuase it was submerged undr water.
He did however go to valinor, b/c he was a ringbearer for a short period of time. I think he left one of the last ships from the grey havens and took the straight path to Valinor.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 4, 2003)

First of all... no one goes to Numenor... thats underwater. They go to Valinor, or Aman.

And second, Sam really ends up going across? What book does it say in? Definately not LOTR...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 4, 2003)

it IS in Lord of the Rings. It is in the appendixes. Before you start telling everyone to read all the books how about reading _all of the books_ yourself?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 4, 2003)

It says so in the Appendices to LOTR, in the Tale of Years, just before it says that Legolas and Gimli also went over the Sea. But they didn't go to Valinor itself, but to Tol Eressea, the Lonely isle, but that is very close to Valinor.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 4, 2003)

All right... sorry, im reading the Apendixes right now, and havent gotten to that part... sorry...


----------



## Aulë (Jan 5, 2003)

> 1482 - Death of Mistress Rose, wife of Master Samwise, on Mid-year's Day. On September 22 Master Samwise rides out from Bag End. He comes to the Tower Hills, and is last seen by Elanor, to whom he gives the Red Book afterwards kept by the Fairbairns. Among them the tradition is handed down from Elanor that Samwise passed the Towers, and went to the Grey Havens, and passed over Sea, last of the Ring-bearers.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 5, 2003)

You've obviously confused Númenor with Valinor, Ecthelion II. 
But np, the q was answered already.


----------

